# Merry Christmas!



## kaykay (Dec 24, 2003)

Just wanted to wish all of our members and supports of CMHR a wonderful Christmas and Happy New Year

Thank you all for everything you have done

Kay


----------



## fourhorses (Dec 24, 2003)

Merry Christmas to you too Kay. Thank you for all you do, Kristie & Kritters


----------



## Sterling (Dec 24, 2003)

Merry Christmas kaykay. And to all the little rescue horses....may they have a bright and sunny future ahead. And Happy Holidays to all of the "behind the scene" workers of Chances rescue.......job well done for the maiden year.


----------



## SunQuest (Dec 24, 2003)

I second that Kay!

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!

And thank you to all that are helping to support CMHR in what ever way they can. You all are making this a great success. I am amazed at what all has been accomplished since last April. It is really mind boggling to think about, at least from where I stand. And none of it would have been possible without this forum's support.

So thank you all!!!












And I can't wait to see what happens in 2004!


----------

